# info needed: Quill Gordon aka Thom Gordon



## Searcher (Dec 9, 2016)

Online handles: Thom Gordon, Quill Gordon & Quill Gordon I

Seeking contact information on this individual. Location, address, phone # etc. 

I would like to have a chat, preferably a face to face discussion with Mr. Gordon regarding some online statements that have been made by this individual. 

Your help would be appreciated


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ahh-- welcome to the forum? I deleted one of your posts, no double posts, also it is not in our best interest to be giving out personal data on members. I also see your IP address is from the Netherlands?


----------



## Searcher (Dec 9, 2016)

Netherlands? What? I'm sitting in an airport right now in New York, using wi fi

Of course all information regarding Mr. Gordon can be handled discreetly via PM's


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds fishy.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Lurcher...er, I mean searcher, I just got word from Quill Gordon. He said he's been following you! He said he's also at the airport in New York. He's the one with the trench coat, wig and fake nose and glasses. He wants to know how you got that goat through security. I'll relay your message to him if you want.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

longbow said:


> Lurcher...er, I mean searcher, I just got word from Quill Gordon. He said he's been following you! He said he's also at the airport in New York. He's the one with the trench coat, wig and fake nose and glasses. He wants to know how you got that goat through security. I'll relay your message to him if you want.


 That's a relief I thought that guy was following me!!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Searcher said:


> Online handles: Thom Gordon, Quill Gordon & Quill Gordon I
> 
> Seeking contact information on this individual. Location, address, phone # etc.
> 
> ...


 GO FISH


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

He probably is fishing somewhere. I hope he posts up some pictures. I liked his pictures.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would PM him directly.

We do not provide contact information for other forum members without their permission


----------

